# before she knows



## Trickster

Hello all!

Well, how can I say "kill us before Maria-sama knows" in Japanese?  A friend of mine asked me (<.< >.>), but I have no idea... (I'm beginner in Japanese). Thank you for your time.


----------



## cheshire

Podría decirme que significa "before Maria-sama knows"? Sé que "Maria-sama ga shiru mae ni wareware wo korosu" es incorrecto.


----------



## Trickster

Claro. La frase en español es la siguiente: "Mátenos antes de que Maria lo sepa."


----------



## cheshire

Pues, マリア様が（それを）知る前に、（彼らは）われわれを殺してください。
Maria-sama ga (sore wo) shiru mae ni (karera wa) wareware wo korose.

EDIT: やっぱり命令法のようです。


----------



## Flaminius

Sorry, I can't read Spanish, so I could only understand your title and the original question, so I might not answer your actual question .

マリア様に知られる前に私たちを殺してください。
maria-sama-ni shirareru mae-ni watashitachi-o koroshite kudasai.
byMaria becomeKnown beforeAt we-ACC killing please.
Please kill us before [it be] known to Maria.


----------



## Trickster

Flaminius said:


> Sorry, I can't read Spanish, so I could only understand your title and the original question, so I might not answer your actual question .
> 
> マリア様に知られる前に私たちを殺してください。
> maria-sama-ni shirareru mae-ni watashitachi-o koroshite kudasai.
> byMaria becomeKnown beforeAt we-ACC killing please.
> Please kill us before [it be] known to Maria.


 
The question is the same! Thank you very much


----------



## cheshire

スペイン語は中途半端にしか勉強してないんですが、「マリア様が知るまえに」は初めイディオムかなと思ったんですが、そうじゃないのかな？
もしかして、「自然死する前に」、つまり誰かに殺されるとかじゃなく普通の死に方をする、の意味じゃないかなあと思ったんですけどどうなんでしょうね。

Trickster, could you tell me what you meant by "kill"? Is it a command form, or "to kill"?

Are you sure "before Maria knows" is not an idiom? If it's so, could you tell me the meaning?


----------



## Trickster

Oh, sorry. It's "to kill" and "before Maria knows" I probably wrote it wrong. My English is worse than bad!

Moderation note
Please capitalise proper adjectives in English.


----------



## Flaminius

Oh, so it is not imperative?  Let me rewrite as below (verb form changed to the basic form):

マリア様に知られる前に私たちを殺す
maria-sama-ni shirareru mae-ni watashitachi-o korosu


----------



## TheWonderfulShoe

Está seguro que no intentó decir "before Maria finds out"?
Are you sure you didn't mean "before Maria finds out"?

En español, "Sabía lo que pasó" es como (en el pasado) sé cuando lo pasa, o ya sé que iba a pasar, ya sabía cuando pasó, o algo así, ¿no? Es como, sabía antes (de ahora).
In Spanish, "Sabía lo que pasó" is like saying (in the past) that you know when it happens, or that you already know what was going to happen, already knew WHEN it happened, or something like that, no? It's like, you knew before.

Pero, si yo SUPE lo que pasó, es como, NO sabía antes, y (¿possible por accidente?) AHORA yo sé, como no nadia me dijo, pero ahora, supe lo que paso, *después que el hecho*. (¿no?)
But, if I (SUPE) what happened, it's like, I DIDN'T know before, and (possibly by accident?) NOW I know, as if nobody told me, but now, I "found out"(supe) what happened, *after the act*.

En eso caso (si es lo que quiere decir), en inglés, uno "supo" lo que pasó es como someone "found out" what happened. (supo-->"found out") Porque usó Ud. el subjuntivo, creo que así es. ~~;; Si hablara español mejor, podría decirlo mejor. @_@;; Sólo espero que puedo ayudar como soy.
In this case (if it is what you wanted to say), in English, one "supo" what happened, is like someone "found out" what happened. (supo-->"found out") Because you used the subjunctive [[note: a tense in Spanish that doesn't have an English equivalent...sort of like something that "*might or might not* happen" often used for things like "I hope ___" etc. or "Do you think ____ will happen?"]] I think it is so. If I spoke Spanish better, I could say it better. @_@;; I only hope that I can help as I am.

=P Espero que les ayude.
=P Hope it helps you[[plural]].


~TheWonderfulShoe


PS-sí quiere decir "mátenos", debes decir que es mandato, ¿no? Como, que uno está pidiendo que alguién hacer algo, ¿no? Así es "mátenos", ¿no? Eso es lo que *cheshire* quería preguntar, creo. El infinitivo, "matar" es "to kill" en inglés, o el gerundio, "killing" (que en español, se usa el infinitivo, como "me gusto nadar" en español, pero en inglés, "I like swimming"--como el *acto* de nadar.) Creo que quería decirle hacerlo como mandato (en inglés, "mandate"), pero el pregunta original se confundió entre los dos idiomas. ^^; Lo siento si estoy hablando demasiado de cosas de que no sé bastante cómo son.
PS-if you want to say "mátenos", you should say it's the mandate, no? As in, that one is asking that somebody do something, no? "Mátenos" is like this, no? That is what *cheshire* wanted to ask, I believe. The infinitive, "matar", is "to kill" in English, or the gerund, "killing" (that in spanish, the infinitive is used, like "me gusto nadar" in Spanish, but in English "I like swimming"--as in the *act* of "nadar[[to swim]]" I believe the you wanted to tell him to do it as mandato (in English, "mandate"), but the original question was confused between the two languages. ^^; I'm sorry if I'm talking too much of things that I don't know enough how they are.


----------



## uchi.m

Trickster said:


> Claro. La frase en español es la siguiente: "Mátenos antes de que Maria lo sepa."


 
¿En cual situación se emplearía tal frase? ¿Podría darme unos ejemplos?
_In which context would one employ said sentence? Could you provide me some examples?_

_Thank you_, gracias. Obrigado.


----------



## TheWonderfulShoe

Creo que significa como, algo pasó que no quieren que ella sepa, o que ella se ponga enojado si supiera.
I believe it means as, something happened that they do not want her to know, or that she would get angry if she knew.

Como, si yo cocino unas galletas o tartas y entonces alguien come una de las sin saber que yo no quería que se comieran, y esa persona dice, "¡Que me mate antes de que lo sepa!" No es que le maten, pero, para simbolizar que possible sea mejor si estuviera muerto ya cuando yo sepa. =P Claro, no que realmente quieren morir, sino para evitar la enoja, o para mostrar sarcásticamente que yo voy a estar tan enojada, que es "mejor que me mate".
As in, if I make some cookies or pies and then, somebody eats one of them without knowing I hadn't wanted them to be eaten, and that person says "Kill me before she finds out!" It's not really to kill them, but, to symbolize that it may possibly be better if they were dead already when I find out. You see [not literal], it's not really that they want to die, but rather to avoid anger, or to show sarcastically that I am going to be so angry that it's "better if they kill me".

Así, yo creo, es que querían decir. ~_~;; Pero nadie (por ejemplo, los autores originales *tos, tos*) me lo puede explicar...y por eso...no nunca estoy perfectamente seguro. Sin embargo, con lo que sé del inglés y el español, así me parece mucho aquí, y no puedo ver ninguno otro significado possible para eso, expresado así.
Like that, I think, is what they meant to say. ~_~;; But nobody (for example, the original authors *cough, cough*) can explain it to me...and so...I am never perfectly sure. Nevertheless, with what I know of English and Spanish, it really seems that way to me here, and I can't see any other meaning for it, phrased so.

Claro, espero que les haya ayudado. Y si no, me disculpen, por favor...
Really, I hope I have helped [you all]. And if not, please, forgive me.


~TheWonderfulShoe


----------



## Flaminius

Oh, so it is an idiom?  Then all the translations given so far are too literal to convey the meaning, I am afraid.  In absence of such an idiom in Japanese, I think the closest approximation I can get is something in line of "I'd rather die if Maria is to know about this."  But the connotation is not that of sarcasm but of anger or shame.

I think I would wait for more clarification by the thread starter....


----------



## TheWonderfulShoe

Hmm...well, yes, that would seem closer. It's not necessarily sarcasm as in the bitter sense...it would tend to be more of joking, or groaning like "oh no..." It's not necessarily an idiom...well, I suppose it is almost one. "I'd rather die" sounds close...but I don't know if anger or shame is right for this...if I knew more of the situation from the original poster, it would be easier for me, as well. ~_~;; It seems that if it's something really bad, then maybe shame? But if it's not such a strong situation, maybe just jokingly saying "Oh no! It's better to die! Kill me, before she finds out!" sort of...then probably the phrase you are thinking of wouldn't work...

I wonder if just translating it literally would be enough?  Perhaps the listener would understand that it wasn't meant that they should seriously take a knife to the speaker, but that at the moment in time, prospects of seeing this "Maria-sama" after she finds out would be very terrifying indeed?  ...then again...until (or perhaps more of "unless") the original author helps us...we may never find the correct term.  XD;;  ...at least it will be here in great detail if any other person needs such a phrase...

Ehh~ I must be such a nerd to keep thinking about this. ^_^;

Oh well. =P What can I say? I love languages.

~TheWonderfulShoe


----------

